# Bamboozle vs stretch bamboozle



## Jenniflower

I purchased one bamboozle already, though it has the booster sewn in and I'm not a fan of that. But while doing more research found there are also stretch bamboozles! From the pictures alone the stretchies look much softer but I read that they're micro-fibre and I remember hearing micro-fibre shouldn't be next to LO's skin (is this right in thinking)

Anywho, my questions is for those that have experience of both... which do you prefer and why? 

:flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm pretty sure the Stretches are bamboo with a hidden microfibre core so no microfibre touches LO. 

Microfibre is a bit of an odd one anyway. Normal microfibre, like the stuff you get in cleaning cloths and loads of pocket nappy inserts, shouldn't go next to baby's skin but I think microterry, which is a kind of microfibre, can. That's the fluffy stuff like teddy bears, Bambinex Teddy Nappies are made of it and I think microfibre Little Lamb are too or another variant of microfibre that can touch skin.


----------



## Fraggles

Microfibre in baby nappies is fine next to the skin. I have both types of nappies althoug not tried the stretch ones yet (used the bamboozles last time.) I like the sewn in insert as it is easy to fold in place. The stretch nappis are a finer weave and feel very soft.


----------



## littlepne

I've only used stretchies but I love them! As rachel said, they're bamboo with microfibre core and are pretty soft, they've gone stiffer as they've gone through the wash but I presume a quick tumble dry would soften them up. The booster poppers on. I use them for night nappies with an extra hemp booster.


----------



## jenstar

I've only used the old ones but my opinion is that they take so long to dry anyway that the tongue isn't gonna make much of a difference. I would have turned it over on the airer while it was drying to try and get it to dry at the same speed all over.


----------



## fluffpuffin

I have both and prefer the stretch. It's really lovely and trim under my LO's clothes, almost like a disposable. it also seems to dry more quickly than the old style bamboozles.


----------



## littlepne

It is surprisingly trim for a fitted.


----------



## kate.m.

I have both & prefer the old ones! Travis is a super heavy wetter, and the stretch just dont last as long. The stretch are smaller, fit better under clothes & shape to baby's body better. But i feel that to achieve all this they've compromised on absorbancy. If your baby's not gonna b a heavy wetter, it shouldnt be a problem & id go for the stretch, but unfortunately my super-peer needs the bulky 1s!!


----------



## Jenniflower

kate.m. said:


> I have both & prefer the old ones! Travis is a super heavy wetter, and the stretch just dont last as long. The stretch are smaller, fit better under clothes & shape to baby's body better. But i feel that to achieve all this they've compromised on absorbancy. If your baby's not gonna b a heavy wetter, it shouldnt be a problem & id go for the stretch, but unfortunately my super-peer needs the bulky 1s!!

This is great thanks! I'm thinking of mainly using them at night so sounds like the older ones would be better. I just ordered 5 off of CNT, can't wait till they get here! :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

At the moment I have the old style ones (I also have TB cottons which are very similar, just not bamboo) and altho they're great and last 12 hours no problems, I'm having problems with the fit, I cant get a snug fit on Evie (fat belly, narrow hips, chunky thighs) and she always gets a builder's bum so I've ordered 2 stretchies to see how I get on with those lol!


----------



## Jenniflower

Mynx said:


> At the moment I have the old style ones (I also have TB cottons which are very similar, just not bamboo) and altho they're great and last 12 hours no problems, I'm having problems with the fit, I cant get a snug fit on Evie (fat belly, narrow hips, chunky thighs) and she always gets a builder's bum so I've ordered 2 stretchies to see how I get on with those lol!

Let me know how you get on hun. :flower:


----------

